# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SUD 77- URGENT JONQUILLE MINETTE 10 MOIS  PIEGEE ET AMPUTEE

## vera77

URGENT POUR LA PAUVRE JONQUILLE JEUNE MINETTE VICTIME DE LA CRUAUTÉ HUMAINE.  :: Elle a été prise dans un collet et a dû être amputée. SA CAGNOTTE N'AVANCE PAS: 505 euros pour notre petite association en grandes difficultés.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

MERCI DE TOUT  :: POUR ELLE
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...vons-jonquille

----------

